# Solved: How do I fix error message: 0x800300fd please



## watty (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,

I am running MS Outlook 2007 for a POP3 email account.

I have started getting the error message: 0x800300fd and I am no longer receiving any incoming email.

How can I sort this problem please?

Thanks.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

See this

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936986

If your Anti Virus Software is set to scan emails, disable the email scanner,

.


----------



## watty (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks, I got it sorted, I restarted my desktop and the problem disappeared as quickly as it appeared!!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

That was easy, Happy New year!

.


----------

